# Spouse Travel to Greece



## Nath_Kalathil (Sep 16, 2016)

Hi 

I am from India. I am recently recruited by a firm in Greece would be travelling to Greece as part of my work for one year. Could someone tell me what are the procedures to get a dependent visa for my wife to travel with me ?

Thanks

Regards
Sreenath


----------



## coby (Sep 21, 2016)

Hello Sreenath,

You could ask your question in an e-mail to the Indian Embassy in Athens?

I hope you'll like life Greece.


----------

